# Identify this airplane



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a frame "grabbed" from the movie "The Best Years of Our Lives".

It was taken most probably at the Chino "boneyard" in 1946.

Is this aircraft a P39? Trainer?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, looks like a P39 to me.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 23, 2006)

a carcass of a P-39 waiting to go back 2 life


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

That is what thought when I first saw it a P-39.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

it would make sence, the large section behind the pilot that's been taken out being the engine............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2006)

Its a P-39 but not the trainer - I don't think very many of those were made...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2006)

the car door along with the nose and engine bay are the giveawy


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to all.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree P-39


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Nah I think its a Yak-7.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2006)

As usual,Cheddar Cheese has a sense of humour.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, a bad one


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi !!!
Keep smiling the new day is comming.

regards


----------



## savage (Jul 16, 2006)

it is BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA-WITHOUT ENGINE


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

yes thanks annother one that we'd confirmed a while back, stop identifying aircraft we've already identified several months earlier


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 17, 2006)

At least he put in the Professinal name by adding Bell.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2006)

what does he want a medal? maybe les has a special prize for him...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2006)

This prize...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> what does he want a medal? maybe les has a special prize for him...


Maybe we can give you a special prize for being a rude SOB... leave the guy alone already...


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2006)

all he's done since he's got here is go around different threads that died months ago telling us what aircraft it is when we've identified them already years ago, and would you have a go at les like that? hell no, so stop having double standards..............


----------



## Adlertag1940 (Oct 8, 2006)

somebody had a Reggiane 20000000005 though, Kiwi Mac i think it was.


----------



## Adlertag1940 (Oct 8, 2006)

PS......Oh, it IS a Bell P-39 by the way. I had to be the 5000th guy to say it, however it didnt become official til i did. Horrido!


----------

